# Any one see CC hits for Lion pernits yet?



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just curiuos---- Nothing on my CC yet.


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes cards are being hit


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

Goofy elk,
That are starting to update points on the website also.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks------Another point-----10 now.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

So what unit are you trying to draw? Crying shame that it takes 10 points to hunt a cougar anywhere. 

Could a guy effectively chase cats with 2 hounds? 1 hound?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If the dog knows what it is doing, a single dog is all you need for lions.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> So what unit are you trying to draw? Crying shame that it takes 10 points to hunt a cougar anywhere.
> 
> Could a guy effectively chase cats with 2 hounds? 1 hound?


Yup----- 1 good dog.

IB, The Wasatch.
One of the last few unit's that still has decent lion numbers.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Another point for me! Manti SE


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

One good dog huh? 

I'm on it. 

Thanks


----------

